# Thunderbolt won't boot, reboots in CWR



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

Howdy folks,

Found myself with a Thunderbolt that will no longer reboot and is unstable in Recovery. I had installed Imo's leankernel and was tring the 1.92 mode when it crashed and no rebooted. It booted once more, but froze again before I could reset the CPU settings back. After that it just bootlooped several times so I figured I would wipe and re-install the rom, SOAB.

Now I can get into recovery, but after about a minute the phone crashes and reboots. Does not stay alive long enough to wipe or install a rom.

Is this possibly the end of the line for this TB?

Edit: I seem to be able to sit in the bootloader indefinitely.


----------



## AbsoluteZero (Jul 1, 2011)

If recovery is damaged but you can still get into the bootloader, try reflashing one of the recovery PG05 zips from the bootloader (or use ADB). See if that fixes recovery so that you can then wipe.
http://forum.xda-dev...297&postcount=1


----------



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

AbsoluteZero said:


> If recovery is damaged but you can still get into the bootloader, try reflashing one of the recovery PG05 zips from the bootloader (or use ADB). See if that fixes recovery so that you can then wipe.
> http://forum.xda-dev...297&postcount=1


That worked! Thanks


----------

